# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Synthetic beings, Sun and Thunder, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sun and Thunder

SynthBe = Synthetic Being

SynthBes = Synthetic Beings

----------


## Airicist

Article "Magic Leap founder Rony Abovitz creates startup Sun and Thunder to build synthetic beings"

by Dean Takahashi
January 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Magic Leap Founder Rony Abovitz Unveils New Startup to Build Virtual Humans"

by Scott Hayden
January 28, 2021

----------

